# WSM 18.5 stacker?



## linguica (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know about a stacker for the WSM  18.5? 

http://www.stifflerssurplus.com/p-5...ker-for-weber-smokey-mountain-new-in-box.aspx


----------



## brdprey (Feb 20, 2013)

yea the owner or moderator of virtual weber did a prod test on it, its sixes but  has work that needs to be done.

i think the biggest draw back is the way the lid fits on it. other then that, it is a decent expansion.


----------



## linguica (Feb 21, 2013)

I just ordered on off of E Bay (at reduced price) we'll see what happens.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 21, 2013)

I hardly ever use the bottom rack as it is..

Good luck..let us know how it works!!!

  Craig


----------



## linguica (Feb 21, 2013)

I also just ordered a WSM 18.5 and was concerned about having enough grill space when we have the occasional BBQ party.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 21, 2013)

I haven't seen an 18.5" just the 22.5" the cajun bandit website.

http://cajunbandit.com/


----------



## linguica (Feb 21, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I haven't seen an 18.5" just the 22.5" the cajun bandit website.
> 
> http://cajunbandit.com/


I got mine on E Bay for a few dollar less, it's not SS like the Cajun bandit

http://www.stifflerssurplus.com/p-5...ker-for-weber-smokey-mountain-new-in-box.aspx


----------

